
Microsoft/Facebook 160Terabit cable complete - redm
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/25/16359966/microsoft-facebook-transatlantic-cable-160-terabits-a-second
======
didgeoridoo
Reminds me of the fantastic chapter in Tom Standage's "The Victorian Internet"
about laying the first transatlantic telegraph cable:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=uFT4AgAAQBAJ&lpg=PA90&ots=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=uFT4AgAAQBAJ&lpg=PA90&ots=XrI2A7vBrA&dq=victorian%20internet%20undersea%20cable&pg=PA74#v=onepage&q=victorian%20internet%20undersea%20cable&f=false)

A bit less drama about it these days!

